# Scaling back



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Okay everybody, let me ask you this.

Since I've been scaling back as well, do you think having just one thing or attraction at a haunt is okay? I've been thinking about having a Magic Mirror set up in my garage for years and I'm really thinking about doing it this year. Nothing else but that. 

Any comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Troll Wizard said:


> Okay everybody, let me ask you this.
> 
> Since I've been scaling back as well, do you think having just one thing or attraction at a haunt is okay? I've been thinking about having a Magic Mirror set up in my garage for years and I'm really thinking about doing it this year. Nothing else but that.
> 
> ...


I think that would be great.:jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> I think that would be great.:jol:


Thank you jdubbya for your comment, cause I think it would be great also!

The thing that worries me is that for years I have been this Troll Wizard. I would change it up every now and then, but when I did parents would get angry with me and upset because they came to see me as the wizard. I always thought it would be good to change it up every so often, but the last few years that's all I've dressed as is the wizard.

Everybody seems to be happy when I become him. That's okay with me but sometimes I do like to be someone else. I had a hard time understanding why adults would be so upset because I wasn't in costume as the wizard.

This is why I am thinking about changing everything and just going with the one display. Setting up in my garage the interaction would be with the kids, and not me begin outside with the public. I would of course be behind the scene as the voice of the mirror.

I just don't understand people, when we take the time and expense of setting up a Halloween display or haunt, something that most people would never think of doing themselves. And then they really have the "bouncing balls" (so to speak) to get upset, even angry with me because I didn't dress up as the Troll Wizard.

I sometimes think I should just pack it up and say "If you can do better, here are the keys!" Go for it!!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Troll Wizard said:


> Thank you jdubbya for your comment, cause I think it would be great also!
> 
> The thing that worries me is that for years I have been this Troll Wizard. I would change it up every now and then, but when I did parents would get angry with me and upset because they came to see me as the wizard. I always thought it would be good to change it up every so often, but the last few years that's all I've dressed as is the wizard.
> 
> ...


Troll Wizard, if you think about it people are so resistant to change. Although the character is someone who they may have come to expect, it's you who matters. You must maintain the self satisfaction in the production and pleasure you bring to yourself and others. I'm sure people will appreciate whatever changes you make as long as they're entertained! When it stops being fun, it's time for a change!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Troll, do the mirror and if someone gets upset about the fact there is no troll wizard, just smile and say he had to go to a great wizard conference in the sky for a few days


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Troll Wizard, if you think about it people are so resistant to change. Although the character is someone who they may have come to expect, it's you who matters. You must maintain the self satisfaction in the production and pleasure you bring to yourself and others. I'm sure people will appreciate whatever changes you make as long as they're entertained! When it stops being fun, it's time for a change!


Thank you for your thoughts and comments!

I think that it's not that I don't like playing the Troll Wizard, it's just that after so many years, I'm the one that needs the change. I always use the word "angry" when people get when I didn't be the wizard. I guess I should really say, "disappointed" and then I end up feeling like I just want to bag it, and not doing Halloween at all. :jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Troll, do the mirror and if someone gets upset about the fact there is no troll wizard, just smile and say he had to go to a great wizard conference in the sky for a few days


Thank you very much, you just brought a smile to my face! Now that you mentioned it, I do remember that he was invited to speak at "The Great Wizard Conference" sometime around Halloween.

I know that he had a wonderful time the last time he went. It was great for me also cause I needed a break from him. It can be so frustrating when I'm around him, especially when he is conjuring up a spell. Sometimes I just want to take that staff of his and crack him over the head with it.

I always hate it when he tries to change me into something, and then he forgets the incantation to change me back. Something to do with his age, I think! :jol:


----------



## Diaval (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello Troll Wizard,

I have been doing my Magic Mirror for 3 years now. I love to do it and it is quite a bit of fun.

The first year (2009) I ran though some growing pains and there were some things I needed to iron out in the display and do different for the following year, but basically that is what it is, a learning experience. For the most part I just received a few small groups, but mostly kids with their parents.

The second year (2010) things were better and I had a larger display and offered singing pumpkings in addition to the Mirror. More people came this year than the first year, but still I was waiting for that moment when I would get a LINE. 

Last year (2011), it finally happened, I got my line! Not just once, but twice! The first group I had, had about 20 kids...the second group came about a half hour to an hour later with 30 kids. MAN can I tell you that felt good. My wife was taking video of the larger group and when she first turned on the video camera, the first words out of her mouth were "Oh, My GOD!!" (in regards to the size of the line).

In fact when I was setting the Magic Mirror up, I heard a kid walking with his parents say, "OH! He is going to do the Magic Mirror again". So there are those that have come to know that I am going to do the Magic Mirror. For one, I knew that kid was one of the TOTs that visited my mirror in the prior years and he was going to come and visit me again. It was a nice thought that I knew I was started to build up a reputation.

In three years of doing the mirror, word has gotten around and I have attained some regulars. In fact last year I even recognized some kids from the prior years.

But for 2012 I was faced with a dilemma. I moved from the location above, which was my parents home. I have a new place that is not even 5 mins away, but now that Halloween is approaching I contemplated about redoing my entire setup to work out of my new location.

After sitting on the fence for a long time about this, I came to the decision that I am going to still do it at the old location and for three good reasons:

1) I already had the setup in my parents basement and putting things together would be a snap.
2) I wouldn't have to put up the major outlay in costs to redo everything.
3) I had finally built up a good TOT base and after only three years running the mirror, I felt that it was too soon to call it quits at the old location.

What does this have to do with you? Well, it is the same reason why you don't really want to give up being the Troll. The people expect it. You get a good crowd from it and that is what they want to see.

However, I DO know where you are coming from and I know that perhaps after 2013 or 2014, I think I would like to get out from behind the mirror and do a really scary display for a change. Ever since I started with Halloween displays, I had always wanted to do a large scale haunted house display.

So what I had started as of two years prior is to add something to my Magic Mirror display. But I always kept the Magic Mirror the main attraction. For 2010, it was Singing Pumpkins and last year it was Hallowindows. This year I plan to add some scares. Basically I am going to divert the interest to something else. Eventually I will change the Magic Mirror over to an automated "greeter" once I get a new "main attraction". However, I will never forget my initial TOT base and I would be sure to do something for the little ones without scaring them.

One thing I plan to do is what I call "voluntary scares". Simply put, I would have my scares in a separate area of the yard with a sign that says "If you don't want to be scared, don't go here". I think it is something the parents of little ones would thank me for since I don't want to scare the bejesus out of their child."

Again, what does this have to do with you? Well, what I am saying is that start to put a Magic Mirror set up together. But also be the Troll. This way you get more people interested in your display (by offering more) and you will not disappoint those that like the Troll. Eventually you make the Magic Mirror your main attraction and begin to ween the people off their dominant expectancy of the Troll.

So you can go about this two ways.

1) Have a puppeteer do the mirror, and you do the Troll. You do your scares with the Troll and then guide the people towards the Mirror for the candy hand out.
2) If the above isn't an option, then do the Mirror in the early part of the evening (where most of the little TOTs) will be out. Then later on bring on the Troll.

If you go with a Magic Mirror digital puppet from Imagineerieing.com, you can program it to sync to an audio track. So you could still have the Mirror say something...perhaps add it to a skit that introduces the Troll.

Eventually, if you did away with the Troll in favor of something new, by that time you probably will have turned your regulars on to the Magic Mirror and ended up getting some new TOTs as well.

So if you can see if you can do both for a bit. I think once the people see you in action with the Mirror, they may expect the Troll less. Changing things up is always a good thing...even with regulars because people do want to come back to see what you did that is new.

For this year, I know that I want to add some kind of scare. It has to be simple and something that is voluntary. What it is I am going to actually do, I don't know yet. We will see.

But whatever you do, please have fun, enjoy the holiday. I find Halloween an extremely fun holiday and I get just as much enjoyment out of it as I do Christmas.

Hopefully I help you out a bit and have a good EEEEEEvening.

Geo


----------

